# Loop recorder implant then explant??



## cvand1972 (Feb 17, 2010)

Have any of you run in to this?
Patient had Loop recorder implanted on 11/25/09.  Then, they decide to remove it on 2/5/10.  Our local Medicare is denying the explant for being inclusive in the implant procedure.  Trying to figure out what modifier we can use, if any.


----------



## cvand1972 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinking 78.
The MD decided she wasn't having any syncopal episodes so decided to remove it.  I guess that could be 'unplanned', right?


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with you, try using modifier 78. I'm surprised the removal was denied, Medicare usually will pay.

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

